# Anyone going sharking tonight?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone going sharking tonight? I'll buy some bait if you got a yak, I got a 6/0 just no yak and want someone with some experience since I have none


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not tonight. But Im going tomorrow night if I can get some rays for bait tomorrow. Let me know if you want to go. UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

More than likely, where you planning on going? I'll buy a few bonito if you can't get any rays. I plan on going down to outcast tomorrow to get some leaders what's a good length and size hook to use?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Where is your go to spot for these rays Ugly 1, do you normally have a line out while your sharkin or what?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The length of leader is determined by the length of shark you are targeting. I generally use 8-10ft of heavy steel leader with another 8-10ft of heavy mono 400lb+ and a 12-16/0 circle hook. You would be fine using a 4ft leader and a 10/0 circle hook for most sharks but I use big baits and try to catch big sharks so I go a little heavier. Im not sure where Im going tomorrow it depends on surf conditions and weather and how I do with getting some rays. UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok I'll get something decent, I just meant general area pcola beach or Navarre?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don and I both suck at finding rays, so i wouldn't get too hyped on going fishing. haha. unless don drives over here to get the one in the freezer. 

its been tough to find rays. i just got in from diving the channel down in the bay for nothing. seems they are caught at night on shrimp, squid and small bloody pieces of fish off most bridges. two months ago we had a couple in the cooler every time we went fishing.

you can always target smaller sharks in the afternoon and use one for bait that night.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Where is your go to spot for these rays Ugly 1, do you normally have a line out while your sharkin or what?


 Bob sikes was my go to spot but the last couple months with all the fresh water in the bay makes getting them with a snatch hook near impossible! I will be searching the flats with a gig tomorrow if the water is clear enough. Several have been caught bottom fishing at sikes lately if you have the patience and a good pier net. I will post a report on what I find tomorrow. UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Don and I both suck at finding rays, so i wouldn't get too hyped on going fishing. haha. unless don drives over here to get the one in the freezer.
> 
> its been tough to find rays. i just got in from diving the channel down in the bay for nothing. seems they are caught at night on shrimp, squid and small bloody pieces of fish off most bridges. two months ago we had a couple in the cooler every time we went fishing.
> 
> you can always target smaller sharks in the afternoon and use one for bait that night.


 That's a hog in your freezer! I think we were lucky to get off sikes alive with it! I could not understand what those guys were saying but the look in their eyes said it all!!! And I have to agree with you on our ray catching skills! We were all good until we let that 200lber go at Pickens and now we are getting beat down on a regular basis! That's going to change tomorrow!!!!! And FlGuy Im thinking between pcola area to ft. Pickens tomorrow night. I will let you know. UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds good like I said I'll buy 3-4 bobos if you can't get rays Cal or text me when you know the plan I'm Max 8507480726


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hey, atleast we know there's 200lbs of bait somewhere out there.... i put up an "Ad" dealio in the gigging forum. see if anyone bites.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey so are y'all going tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

If the weather is good Im going tonight. Its time to put a monster on the beach! Im watching my grand daughter and when Im done Im going after some rays and then a fight with a big shark!!! Your welcome to join Randall. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

GL out there tonight! Catch a biggun!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I might try to make it out there, what time will y'all get out there?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Grandpa duties are done for the day so Im heading down to look for bait NOW! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

One last question, what size weight do yall usually use?

I also got 4 bobos from outcast


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey Nathan you back in town yet? 

id be out there tonight but no gas. 

good luck yall


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Catch any bait?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Catch any bait?


No rays! I grabbed a couple mullet from Rollos. The surf on PCB looks like poo!!! Grass and sea slime on top of choppy surf! And Max I used a 16oz weight last time out and could have used more!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i just use a big enough bait to hold bottom....:blink:


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm going to go tonight. Don't have any going with me at the moment. I'll be fishin west of the Pensacola pier.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

If I get off work in enough time I'm going to Pcola pier to see if any kings, or bait are there. What time are you getting out there?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I should be there by 5. King makes a good bait if you can get one.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You yaking your bait out?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

I was taking for kings if you saw me off the pier. Setting up now.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Yaking


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are you right in front of the first hotel west of the pier?


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

No we're in front of peg leg Pete's.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Running bait


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'm leavin the pier, I'll swing by and and give you my good luck!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I missed not one but two pick ups yesterday in less than an hour. 

Went out after work yesterday and planned to be out there from about 6:30-9:00. 

Caught a 3-4 pound bluefish on a spoon and then sent out the head half at about 7:30. In less than 20 min I had a real nice run. I paddled it out farther than normal and the run was pretty fast so I started cranking down the drag (I use circle hooks) about 10 seconds into the run because I was worried I might get spooled. Missed that one. 

Reeled back in and bait was still looking good. This time I only went about 70 yards out and dropped in a deep gut. It was dark now then my reel just starts absolutely screaming. I had a lot of line left and gave it 15 full seconds at a very fast run. Cranked down the drag and missed it too. Bait was gone this time and I called it a night. 

What really sucks is the weekend surf forecast here is 4-8 foot which is the worst its been all year and next year I have to go do wedding stuff with fiance so I cant get back out for a while. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

My luck wasn't any better. Had 2 runs. Then 2 cut offs. The first one I set the hook and was fighting it for about 3 minutes. Then I felt something hit my line and it broke. My mono was scraped up. Was a nice fish ate a king carcuss. Was pulling drag on my 14/0. The second was very similar. It was on my 80w. I've lost 4 leaders on my last 3 trips out. Think it smaller sharks swimming trough my line. May try again tonight before it does get too rough.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

At least you had some runs!


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I may try tonight.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe you just need some PBR.........


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Won't care about the rain, lighting, or waves then Firedawg. Piss warm.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey Ugly, If you don't mind me asking, what size Rays do you target for bait? (Wing span-wise). I know you cut them up but, is there a preferred size? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone w a yak going out tonight mind an extra body


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Kailua Boy said:


> Hey Ugly, If you don't mind me asking, what size Rays do you target for bait? (Wing span-wise). I know you cut them up but, is there a preferred size? Thanks in advance!!


Im not picky about size. You can use the dinner plate size for single baits or on the larger rays I remove the wings just outside the body cavity and cut 6-8" wide cross sections out of the wings and then use the main body as 1 or 2 large baits. poke a few holes in the bait before you send it out. Good luck UGLY


----------



## aarondominy (Aug 16, 2013)

I know people hate newbies lol but I'll be making my first trip out that way to fish starting tomorrow through the next week, and was wondering if anyone could tell me exactly what size of rod/reel was optimal for shark fishing and any other advice you're willing to offer. I read through everything posted thusfar so I know what kind of leader/line is recommended, but still a little lost. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

aarondominy said:


> I know people hate newbies lol but I'll be making my first trip out that way to fish starting tomorrow through the next week, and was wondering if anyone could tell me exactly what size of rod/reel was optimal for shark fishing and any other advice you're willing to offer. I read through everything posted thusfar so I know what kind of leader/line is recommended, but still a little lost. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


Read the book.

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------

